# Richard Laymon



## Rosette (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm currently reading his book, "Bite" and so far I'm very addicted to it. Though, I'm not the biggest fan on sexual themes, this book is still very good.

Has anyone else read any of his works?


----------



## deviger (Mar 20, 2007)

I read One Rainy Night a couple years ago.  Fast read.  It only took me 3 days.  The book was pretty enjoyable, but I figured out what was going on pretty quickly and the book was rather anti climatic.


----------



## Rosette (Mar 24, 2007)

Well, I take my time reading a book and I still can't figure out what happens next. I haven't read a book in a while -I was reading mangas- but I digress. But I really do like his book, "Bite" It's just so much fun to read.


----------



## Stewart (Mar 27, 2007)

Read his books in my teens but the more I read the more they seemed to be treading the same old crap over and over again: rape and other assorted misogyny, women walking about as if life's just one big pyjama party (where Richard's peeking through the curtains), and ridiculous storylines (such as in _Endless Night_ or _Blood Games_).

My favourite book by him was _Savage_. I doubt I'd read it now though as any magic I felt for it at an earlier age would most certainly not be present now.


----------

